# Saving router settings on UPC broadband.



## GuitarDave (31 Aug 2011)

UPC supplied me with a cisco router to use with their broadband service. Everytime I log in to the routers IP and change settings like initial login password, IP lease time, SSID and WPA key the changes only last until the next time the routers turned off.

Anybody else experiencing the same problems or know how to actually save these settings as the save/apply option doesn't seem to have any effect.


----------



## Guest125 (7 Sep 2011)

Don't take this the wrong way but why do you need to turn off the router? Are you unplugging it completely?


----------



## GuitarDave (8 Sep 2011)

Yes i unplug it at night and if we're all going out.

After a couple of calls to UPC it turns out it may well be a faulty router as I've tried numerous different things they've advised me to do but to no avail.


----------



## Complainer (8 Sep 2011)

Sounds like a faulty router. Don't forget that if you use their phone service, you lose this service when the router turns off. Don't want you to be trying to ring 999 in the middle of the night with no router!


----------



## SparkRite (8 Sep 2011)

GuitarDave said:


> Yes i unplug it at night and if we're all going out.
> 
> After a couple of calls to UPC it turns out it may well be a faulty router as I've tried numerous different things they've advised me to do but to no avail.



I understood that their last router firmware update remedied this problem.


----------



## GuitarDave (8 Sep 2011)

SparkRite said:


> I understood that their last router firmware update remedied this problem.


 
Thats what I was told by UPC but after updating the firmware the situation is still the same. Although, with the new firmware the settings DID stay for about two days & survive about 4 reboots before resetting back to default again.


----------

